
Show HN: Monetize Your Blog Without Ads - rotimi_je_suis
https://www.quickpublisher.online
======
sleepychu
How does the monetization work? Didn't catch it from a 30kft read of the page!

EDIT: Looks like it integrates
[https://microscriptions.com/](https://microscriptions.com/) neat idea

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Yes Exactly. Hopefully you'll give it a spin sometime

